# going around in circles!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

looking for the answer. Is gyrodactylus and dactylogyrus the name for flukes.
Are they the same thing. Will prazipro treat them? They do not list the nanes just say flukes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Mousey,

From what i understand Gyrodactylus is Skin Flukes and Dactylogyrus is Gill Flukes. 

Sorry i cant help in curing them. i have never had this problem before. 

Here is what i did find:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Gill-and-Skin-Flukes-in-Koi-Fish&id=2365593

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Zakk, I guess you knew where to look. I had no luck with my google searches.
My fry are badly damaged by them - don't know if any will survive but they do look better in a lot of ways.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

am sorry to hear that Mousey. i hope they get better.


----------

